# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  خرید کتاب درسی زیست

## pooorya78

سلام
کسی میدونه کتاب درسی زیست 1 و2 رو از کجا میتونم گیر بیارم؟
کتاب رو تا حالا پرینت گرفته بودم و میخوندم ولی چون سیاه و سفیده سخته و یک مقدار کتاب بی روحه.
جایی اينترنتي میفروشن؟
اگر کسی میدونه لطفا راهنمایی کنه .
ممنون

----------


## alivesali

*کتاب نامه زیست شناسی ۲ سال سوم مهروماه**کتاب نامه زیست شناسی ۱ سال دوم مهروماه*

----------


## navidm46

بانک کتاب پایتخت داره

----------


## pouria98

کتاب درسی میخوای بخری؟؟؟؟ 
خوب خواهر من کتاب نامه های مهرو ماه رو بگیر ، هر کدوم 25 تومنن
شما کتاب درسی بخوای بخری 18 تومن برای پیش دانشگاهی در میاد (تو شیراز که اینطوره) 
یکم دیگه بذار روش و مهروماه رو بخر تازه کلی متن کتاب رو هم موشکافی کرده
من که خیلی راضیم ازشون

----------


## pooorya78

> کتاب درسی میخوای بخری؟؟؟؟ 
> خوب خواهر من کتاب نامه های مهرو ماه رو بگیر ، هر کدوم 25 تومنن
> شما کتاب درسی بخوای بخری 18 تومن برای پیش دانشگاهی در میاد (تو شیراز که اینطوره) 
> یکم دیگه بذار روش و مهروماه رو بخر تازه کلی متن کتاب رو هم موشکافی کرده
> من که خیلی راضیم ازشون


خواهر من!!!
برادر هستم برادر
توی کتاب نامه متن کتاب رو به طور کامل داره؟
تا حالا ندیده بودمش.
حالا هم که میخوام ببینمش سایت مهر و ماه باز نمیشه.

----------


## alivesali

> خواهر من!!!
> برادر هستم برادر
> توی کتاب نامه متن کتاب رو به طور کامل داره؟
> تا حالا ندیده بودمش.
> حالا هم که میخوام ببینمش سایت مهر و ماه باز نمیشه.


اون بالا گذاشتم ادرسش رو برو ببین عالیه من 15تومن دادم کتاب درسی اومدم خونه دیدم اینه گذاشته بیست وپنج تومن با همه  نکات خیلی افسوس خوردم

----------


## pooorya78

> بانک کتاب پایتخت داره


توی سایت پیداش نکردم.
میشه لطفا لینک بدی؟

----------


## pooorya78

> اون بالا گذاشتم ادرسش رو برو ببین عالیه من 15تومن دادم کتاب درسی اومدم خونه دیدم اینه گذاشته بیست وپنج تومن با همه  نکات خیلی افسوس خوردم


ممنون

توی این سایت که ناموجود بود.شاید سایت خود مهر و ماه داشته باشه.

اینکه میگن کتابای مهر و ماه غلط زیاد داره راسته؟از چند نفر شنیدم خیلی بد میگفتن ازشون

یک وقت این کتابش رو نگیرم همه چیز رو غلط یاد بگیرم!!

----------


## alivesali

> ممنون
> اینکه میگن کتابای مهر و ماه غلط زیاد داره راسته؟از چند نفر شنیدم خیلی بد میگفتن ازشون
> یک وقت این کتابش رو نگیرم همه چیز رو غلط یاد بگیرم!!


نه غلط نداره(شاید داشته باشه نه تا اون حد) من نکاتی رو که از ای کیو و گاج جامع و عمارلو می نویسم این اکثرش رو داره

----------


## pooorya78

> نه غلط نداره(شاید داشته باشه نه تا اون حد) من نکاتی رو که از ای کیو و گاج جامع و عمارلو می نویسم این اکثرش رو داره


متن کتاب رو *کامل* داره؟

----------


## Dayi javad

> متن کتاب رو *کامل* داره؟


بله کتاب درسی + کلی نکته و توضیح در مورد شکلا و این چیزا !

----------


## alivesali

pdf اش رو نگا کن  اول بعد سفارش بده شاید باهاش راحت نباشی!!!
ببین متن کامل کتاب+نکات کامل ترکیبی و تصویری و...
پی دی اف دوم
پی دی اف سوم

----------


## pouria98

> خواهر من!!!
> برادر هستم برادر
> توی کتاب نامه متن کتاب رو به طور کامل داره؟
> تا حالا ندیده بودمش.
> حالا هم که میخوام ببینمش سایت مهر و ماه باز نمیشه.


 :Yahoo (4): 
اقا شرمنده
انقدر تعداد دخترا تو انجمن زیاده ادم قاطی میکنه!
معذرت خواهرم ... او نه نه ببخشید داداشم :Yahoo (4): 
سایت هم بله انگار مشکل داره
شما باز شب هم چک بکنید احتمالا تا اون موقع درست شده
خیالت راحت دقیقا متن کتاب رو اورده با تمام نکاتش

----------


## pooorya78

> اقا شرمنده
> انقدر تعداد دخترا تو انجمن زیاده ادم قاطی میکنه!
> معذرت خواهرم ... او نه نه ببخشید داداشم
> سایت هم بله انگار مشکل داره
> شما باز شب هم چک بکنید احتمالا تا اون موقع درست شده
> خیالت راحت دقیقا متن کتاب رو اورده با تمام نکاتش


 :Yahoo (105): 

خواهش میکنم 

ممنون

pdf رو دیدم خوب بود.نکات جالبی گفته بود و مهم تر اینکه چیزهای مربوط به سال گذشته رو هم که لازم بود گفته.

حتی دیگه نیاز به ماژیک هم برای هایلایت نیست و هایلایت کرده خودش !!

اگر سایتش داشته باشه خوبه.میخرمش.

شما داریدش؟

بقیه دوستان چی دارند؟

ممنون از راهنمایی همه دوستان.

----------


## pouria98

> خواهش میکنم 
> 
> pdf رو دیدم خوب بود.نکات جالبی گفته بود و مهم تر اینکه چیزهای مربوط به سال گذشته رو هم که لازم بود گفته.
> 
> حتی دیگه نیاز به ماژیک هم برای هایلایت نیست و هایلایت کرده خودش !!
> 
> اگر سایتش داشته باشه خوبه.میخرمش.
> 
> شما داریدش؟
> ...


دوست عزیز من هر 3 کتابش رو دارم
عالی هستن خیالت راحت ، تمام متن کتاب و شکل ها رو داره + کلی نکته در لابه لای هر صفحه
حتما هر 3 تاشو بخر
پوریا جان من خودمم هم تغییر رشته ای هستم از ریاضی به تجربی
خیالت راحت

----------


## Pars

من از دفاتر فروش کتاب درسی گرفتم قیمت دولتی
سه تا دفتر فروش دارن
یکی خ دانشگاه
یکی میدان شوش
یکی جاده کرج (مرکزیشه)

----------


## behzadi

خیلی خوب به نظرمیاد این کتاب

ممنون از این که معرفی کردید

----------


## pooorya78

> من از دفاتر فروش کتاب درسی گرفتم قیمت دولتی
> سه تا دفتر فروش دارن
> یکی خ دانشگاه
> یکی میدان شوش
> یکی جاده کرج (مرکزیشه)


تشکر از راهنمایتون.

ولی من تهران نیستم.

حالا که این کتاب مهر و ماه رو دیدم همین رو میخرم.

----------


## pooorya78

> pdf اش رو نگا کن  اول بعد سفارش بده شاید باهاش راحت نباشی!!!
> ببین متن کامل کتاب+نکات کامل ترکیبی و تصویری و...
> پی دی اف دوم
> پی دی اف سوم


تشکر :Yahoo (81): 

دیدم pdf  رو خوب بود .

فقط امیدوارم غلط نداشته باشه.

----------


## Dayi javad

> تشکر
> 
> دیدم pdf  رو خوب بود .
> 
> فقط امیدوارم غلط نداشته باشه.



متن کتاب ک دیگ متن کتاب ! نکته ای هم اگ احیانا غلط بود میتونید خودتون پیداش کنید !

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> سلام
> کسی میدونه کتاب درسی زیست 1 و2 رو از کجا میتونم گیر بیارم؟
> کتاب رو تا حالا پرینت گرفته بودم و میخوندم ولی چون سیاه و سفیده سخته و یک مقدار کتاب بی روحه.
> جایی اينترنتي میفروشن؟
> اگر کسی میدونه لطفا راهنمایی کنه .
> ممنون


کتاب درسی زیست تو تهران بین 20 الی 30 هزار تومن فروش میره.من میخاستم چاپش کنم ولی خخیییییلی گروووون میشد

----------

